# Heres my GHRP 2, MOD-GRF and IGF DES journey so far... some bumps along the way



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

Since i did alot of my research on peptides on this board I thought it would only be fair to post up my experiences of GHRP2, Mod-GRF and IGF DES which I received last week. It might help others and others might help me in case ive done something wrong.

*GHRP2 and Mod-GRF*

*Reconstituting*

Now i did alot of reading on this, even more reading when i had the vials in my hand.

I had 5mg vials of GHRP 2 and 2mg vials of Mod-GRF. I put 2.5ml of Bac water into the GHRP 2 and 1ml Bac water into the Mod-Grf.

I would be putting both into a slin pin at the same time so this meant i would 'draw' 5 ticks of each vial leaving me with 100 mcg of each petide. So in the slin pin it would be on '10' (0.10ml)

** Warning** the bac water is supposed to trickle down the vial onto the peptide BUT if you dont stick a needle in the vial before you put the syringe in there, the syringe will just shoot the bac water automatically full pelt onto the peptide! Something to do with the pressure/compression - i actually ruined one vial doing this ! I couldnt believe it when i stuck the syringe into the vial and it started shooting its load automatically!

*Timings *

3 x 100 mcgs of each peptide

On waking up

Before training

Before bed

I make sure i haven't eaten for 2 hours before I take the shot sub q.

*Injection Sub Q.*

Pinch some belly fat nera my belly button and at an angle insert the needle. Sometimes i don't feel it and other times i do depends on how much the needle gets blunted when when i'm drawing the solution from 2 vials.

*After Injection*

First time is very wierd feeling - it is the symptom of feeling hungry but personally i don't feel like eating anything.

*Results/side effects *

I'd be crazy to start saying i have had any results yet but i will say i have got a bit of water from it and my skin is a lot clearer - less blemishes.

*IGF DES*

*Reconstituting*

Using AA and not Bac water.

The DES comes in 1000mcg/1 gram and I add 2ml of AA to the vial so every 2 1/2 ticks ).05ml) I pull = 25mcg.

I will be injecting 2 x 25 mcg - so using 2 syringes rather than 1 syringe and pulling out halfway.

*Timings*

20 minutes before I work out. Then drink some form of carb drink through my workout.

*Injection*

IM rather than sub Q - pecs, triceps, calves, biceps, lats - not sure about using the slin pins on the delts or quads - pin just doesnt seem long enough to penetrate.

I have taken the shots with just AA and also backloading with Bac Water - the AA alone does sting but it only lasts for a few seconds. I found backloading a real pain and wasted a bit of my IGF while i figured it out.

*Heres how i went wrong backloading:*

I had pulled my IGF DES. Pulled out the plunger on the syringe and with another syringe put in 20 ticks of Bac water. Put the plunger back in without any force - turned the syringe so the pin was facing up with the cap on. Waited ages for the solution to trickle down the syringe, tried to gently flick the syringe. Got impatient and started to push the plunger towards the top and loads of peptide came out even with the lid on - did this twice!

Read up on back loading a bit more and it seems like there is a knack to it - maybe i was just a bit of a spanner but it does seem like its hit and miss and bit time consuming.

With my last jab i pulled the IGF and then pulled the bac water. This method there is the chance of blunting the needle going through 2 rubbers but it's worth it to take the edge off the sting.

*After Injection *

My muscles felt warm after injection - nothing that noticeable. - slight cramp for a couple of seconds.

*Results/Side Effects*

The side effect is the pumps  .. the pump while working out is a nice side effect - but you retain about 50% of the pump for the next 24 - 48 hours - you look in the mirror the next morning and its a nice suprise to see that slight pump. The results we all want are increased muscle molecules ...will i ever be able to tell who knows!

Overall I would say if you are going to start taking peoptides then you need to be organised when it comes to injection times, having them stored correctly and having the means to transport them to work i.e a cool bag etc. you also have to be committed to the 3 daily injections on GHRP 2 and Mod-Grf - it's so easy to fall asleep before taking your last injection - trust me ive done it and you feel like your just cheating yourself and wasting money.

I got myself into a bit of a mess with the back loading with the IGF DES so i would deffo read up on backloading or just front load which is what i will do from now on.

Hope some people find this useful on their peptide journey.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hows this.going mate?


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Update (Crazypaver)

Ive got into the swing of jabbing 3 times a day every day + 2 x 25 mgs jabs of IGF DES on training days.

GHRP2 and MOD-GRF

Deffintaely put on some water and my hands are very tight - not got extreme fingertip tingles like people get on HGH.

I dont get the hunger pains that i was getting straight after the shot in the beginning - i guess my body has adapted.

IGF DES - is deffinately pumptastic - keeps your muscles pumped for longer - not bought for that but can't help feel great when injecting into the bi's and am alreaded swelled before i pick up a dumbell.


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Carrying a lot of water this week - when I take my socks off the sock line shows a clear sign of bloat. A

So felt very aches all over - wired feeling but bearable.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Subbed

I've run those peptides before had ok results I guess thou only did 4wks on each together but deffo fuller and felt good while on them.which is ok I guess to me works out the same as buying a prework supplement like NO xplode cost wise.

I've just received my Igf1 des and same peptides will start them in the next few days.


----------

